# NEED HELP FROM THE EXPERTS I GOT PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## johny5136 (Jan 23, 2009)

LOOK I NEED HELP FROM YOU GUYS THIS IS THE FIRST POST THAT I EVER POSTED. THIS HOLE TIME I HAVE READ AND HAVE LEARNED A LOT.... LOOK AT THIS TIME I FIND MY SELF IN THE COUNTY OF MEXICO TO ANY ONES CONCERN WELL I LIVED IN CALIFORNIA FOR 25 YEARS AND NOW I HAVE COME DOWN HERE TO TRY TO START A BUSINESS. LOOK AT THIS TIME I CAN GET ALL SORTS OF CHEMICALS LIKE NITRIC AND MANARIC FOR CHEAP. THEY SELL IT HERE LIKE IN EVERY CORNER...WELL I GOT A FEW QUESTIONS HERE THEY GO././././. Q#,.,.,.1.......I GOT LIKE 200 BOXES OF OLD CELL PHONE BATTERY'S EACH BOX HOLDS ABOUT 2000 BATTERY'S SO I GOT A LOT OF BATTERY'S MOST ARE QUALCOMM WHICH ARE OLD NEXTEL BATTERY'S BUT ALL THE BATTERY'S ARE IN NEW CONDITION THEY ARE LITHIUM BATTERY'S WELL I AM HAVING PROBLEMS WITH REFINING THE BATTERY'S YOU SEE IF ITS NOT ONE THING THEN ITS ANOTHER... AT FIRST I RAN A BOX WITH THE AR METHOD BUT I WAS NOT ABLE TO EXTRACT THE LEAD.... .,..,., WHY DID THE AR NOT DISSOLVE THE LEAD.....Q#2.,,.,.,.,I THEN JUST RAN THE PARTS IN NITRIC AND THEN STILL GOT LEAD IN THERE,../,,WELL ANY HELP WOULD BE NICE I GOT LOTS OF PICS PLEASE HELP I WILL FILL WITH THE DETAILS WHEN SOME ONE HELPS YOU SEE I DONE SO MANY THINGS THAT IF I WAS TO WRIGHT IT ALL YOU WOULD SIT HERE ALL DAY[/img]


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard, johny,

Please don't use all capital letters in your posts. It makes them very hard to read.

Thanks


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 23, 2009)

Johny 5136:

Bienvenido a México,paisano.¿Qué es lo que quieres hacer?.Las baterías que dices no contienen metales preciosos,probablemente tengan níquel,cadmio ó litio.Ya puestos dime en que parte de México vives.Saludos.

Manuel

English Version
Johny 5136:

Welcome to Mexico,countryman.What do you want to do?.Batteries that you have mentioned do not contain any precious metals,probably they contain some nickel,cadmium or lithium.By the way,tell me, where do you live in Mexico?.Regards.

Manuel


----------



## johny5136 (Jan 23, 2009)

Look I am from Guadalajara how about you? Look Bro let me explain I am not puling from the hole battery but the connections you know were the battery get charged at. I got pics if you would like to see them just let me know I'll post, well I think I will just post them anway may be some one can help .././.you know


----------



## johny5136 (Jan 23, 2009)

[IMG:320:240]http://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww347/smokieorlandero/goldrifining030.jpg[/img]
[IMG:320:240]http://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww347/smokieorlandero/goldrifining088.jpg[/img][IMG:320:240]http://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww347/smokieorlandero/goldrifining073.jpg[/img][/img][IMG:768:1024]http://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww347/smokieorlandero/goldrifining093.jpg[/img][IMG:320:240]http://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww347/smokieorlandero/goldrifining078.jpg[/img][IMG:320:240]http://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww347/smokieorlandero/goldrifining083.jpg[/img][IMG:240:320]http://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww347/smokieorlandero/goldrifining099.jpg[/img]

I have about three tons of battries any help from anybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What way would you guys rifine this lot???????? how much gold would you say there is in this lot

This is just a sample of what I have pulled from the batteries this is 40lbs. of scrap but under the plated it is all copper this I know 

one of the biggest ? Is how should I refined this product I am thinking more like run in nitric and pull the silver and then wash with nitric and menaric making AR and then when dropped I would wash with nitric again will that take care of the lead as you can see that on pic 5 there is dots on the end of the pins and that is my problem can any one help????

The pins that are copper I just let them sit in nitric for about 30 seconds and that will take the plating off and like that I don't waste to much nitric and can sell the copper later


----------



## maltfoudy (Jan 23, 2009)

a tenth would be 600 lbs,not likely, i would look for more like 1/1000 or 1/10000th since most of the weight isn't in the contacts.try this,dismantle 6 lbs of batteries and get all the contacts,process them,get a weight and multiple by 1000.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jan 24, 2009)

Use the cell for the large pins. It will save you chemicals.


----------



## johny5136 (Jan 24, 2009)

you think if i use the cell for the large pins i would be saving acids i will look in to that its just a hole lot of pins may be like 8000 to 10000 pins and that might take a hole lot of time


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree that the sulfuric cell would take too much time, unless you can tumble the parts. What is the total weight of the pins you want to process? Since nitric is so cheap in Mexico (I heard 7 pesos per liter), that may be the best way to go. You can dissolve about 2 pounds of copper in 1 gallon of nitric. Filter off the nitric and dissolve the residue in aqua regia. Make sure you understand this process and have adequate fume control before attempting this. We can guide you along.


----------



## johny5136 (Jan 24, 2009)

give me a sec i will weigh a bag ? thow are you asking for the weight of the lot or just the pins o ok lol give me a sec


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 24, 2009)

The pins.


----------



## johny5136 (Jan 24, 2009)

sorry so slow got one of those didi that only weigh 100 grams at a time but one bag weighes 1400 grams about three pounds


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 24, 2009)

I assume you mean 1400 grams. What is the total weight of all the pins? Is that price for nitric right - 7 pesos per liter? I can't help you with the entire lot unless the gold parts have been separated. I'm only talking about the pins.


----------



## johny5136 (Jan 24, 2009)

Correct nitric is cheap here like you said 7 pesos that is about .51cents a litter but you also got to remember I live in the second biggest city in Mexico that helps a lot then for what ever reason they sell chemicals here like in every corner don't know why


The total is ten bags at 1400grams a bag that would be 14000grams


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 24, 2009)

Great. I repeat. How much total weight of pins do you want to process, approximately?


----------



## johny5136 (Jan 24, 2009)

Question how much is a litter in the states of nitric


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 25, 2009)

I hate to leave you hanging johny, but it's way past my bedtime. I'll talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## johny5136 (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks ill see you Tomorrow


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 25, 2009)

Jonhy 5136:

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!..... Alcalde street at Guadalajara´s downtown....I love Guadalajara,tequila,birria (a kind of BBQ) and beautiful girls from Guadalajara (called Tapatías)...I lived there many years ago and it was a very nice time in my life.

Going back to work,Jonhy,you have to get just the golden pins and contactors...it is a hard task,do not ever think in submerge the hole battery into the acid...they can explode.

GSP had told you a wise advice...once that you get all the pins and contactors you can also use AP process...take a look at Steve´s web site www.goldrecovery.us Do not expect kilograms of gold....probably a pound of golden pins and conectors yields to 1-2 gr of gold.If you decide to use nitric acid be careful to do this outside or take a look at the nitrogen oxides preventing processes here in the forum.

Have a nice day

Manuel


----------



## johny5136 (Jan 26, 2009)

The beautiful girls from Guadalajara that's why I am here LOL (those Tapatías one of the finest women in the world correct me if I am wrong. They are even better then the ones from cali and that's were I grew up so I know  and on the gold I got a good idea on how much comes out but the other day I did this box and was surprised I got 4.5 grams which took me by surprise and the scrap was around 200 grammas so that was not so bad...........O ya that is Alcalde street


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 26, 2009)

Johny 5136:

Californian women are beautiful too....All women are beautiful...

Have a nice day

Manuel


----------



## johny5136 (Jan 26, 2009)

Don't get me wrong but look the women from cali are fine but here in guadalajara it feels like there is 10 women for every guy I think it has to do a lot with the migration issue 

[IMG:214:320]http://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww347/smokieorlandero/22387_8g.jpg[/img][IMG:320:234]http://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww347/smokieorlandero/a1370x270.jpg[/img][IMG:266:320]http://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww347/smokieorlandero/20079135971189364347.jpg[/img]


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 26, 2009)

Johny 5136:

LOL,but let us go back to work...I am sure that if you post a pic of your gold nuggets (once that you have made all the process)you will find many beautiful girls...women love gold.

MESSAGE TO ALL THE MEN OF THIS FORUM:Let us go to Guadalajara to claim our 10 women Johny has promised.To avoid conflicts I propose that the number of posts will decide the turn to choose the women,so the turn will be:

#1 Steve
#2 Harold
#3 Noxx
#4 GSP
#5 Alfacglobal
#6 Lou
#7 Irons
#8 Rag&Bone
#9 James 122964
#10 Jimdoc
.
.
.
#64 Manuel
.
.
.
.
#5846 Johny 5136
.
.
.
#6046 Thomas

Best Regards

Manuel


----------



## qst42know (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not in the market but I would have to get a lot better at finding scrap to keep 10 happy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Noxx (Jan 26, 2009)

Nah, I'm quite happy with girls in Quebec city. 



> Quebec girls are known for being both provocative and easygoing, and a visit to a city like Montreal in the summertime will show that they are comfortable with themselves and their bodies. To use a very general rule, a Quebec girl isn't very likely to be 'high maintenance.' For someone outside of Quebec who wants to date Quebec, however, there are significant cultural differences to be overcome. The first and foremost obstacle, however, to most men outside of Quebec who want to date Quebec girls is the language barrier.
> 
> http://www.syl.com/articles/datingaquebecgirl.html


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 27, 2009)

Number 5, Yahooooooo.
Where do i pick up my prize ?


----------



## butcher (Jan 27, 2009)

be careful what you wish for. :roll:


----------



## jamthe3 (Jan 27, 2009)

You can have #5 if I can have #2....send me the address, I'll pick 'em both up for us!! :wink:


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 28, 2009)

Eh... I have one already and she keeps me busy enough... I cant imagine to take 10 of them to do some shopping... I dont mind to have 10 if Ill be some sheik in middle east with 10 oil wells but as for now sometimes this my one is more than enough. Sometimes I wish that they run on batteries so I can deliberatly let them dry for few days to recharge her again


----------



## johny5136 (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL THESE GUYS!!!!!Man you guys are to funny I ask for help and one or two people help which is much appreciated but no I post one or two pic of some women and I get all sort of help...hahaha You guys are to funny!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

